# Half Domestic Turkey



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I took my cousin out of his first ever turkey hunt and this is what we ended up with.










He was quite excited to say the least. Two toms came in gobbling away. Once they came into view I saw they were half white. It was pretty clear they weren't smokey grey toms. They strutted like wild turkies, spit'n and drumming, the whole bit. Everything about them acted like wild turkeys. However, they had no spurs just like a domestic, and their beards were only 1" long. When they fanned out, their fans were perfectly circular just like a mature tom, except about every third feather was half length. The one he shot is enormous. It's head is about twice the size of any wild turkey I have seen. After the shot the second one started attacking the first, and once I lifted the tent to scare it away, it gobbled at me from 15 yards off. The dumbest things ever. Either way, my cousin was pumped up for his first hunt. His dad unfortunately has Lou Gehrigs, so its great to get him out in the woods having fun. I doubt he'll forget it for as long as he lives.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

the smile on his face says it all, great job


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Cool bird. Congrats to your cuz!

Big T


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

That awesome!


----------



## hoyt001 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thats not a half domestic turkey, its a smokey grey! congratulations, thats a real trophy, coolest looking turkey on here!!!!I ' ve been looking for a smokey tom for yrs!Is it a jake? It's a recessive gene that comes through from time to time.:yikes:


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

hoyt001 said:


> Thats not a half domestic turkey, its a smokey grey! congratulations, thats a real trophy, coolest looking turkey on here!!!!I ' ve been looking for a smokey tom for yrs!Is it a jake? It's a recessive gene that comes through from time to time.:yikes:


I know what a smokey grey is. This is not one of them. A mature smokey grey would have a beard and spurs. These had none (just like domestics), and they were not jakes. They were constantly full strut, perfectly round fans, and both were enormous. If you look at smokey grey pictures, you will see the difference. Not to mention, what are the odds that TWO smokey grey mature toms would come in together? The recessive trait is probably 1/100? 1/200? That would put the odds at 1/10,000 minimum.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Check out bigrackmack's smokey gray. Big difference in coloration. Its more of a blending gray, not black and white patches.

http://www.michiganwalleye.com/forum/showthread.php?t=353823

Also, the feet on bigrack's turkey are red, like a regular wild turkey. The legs on these birds were gray.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

great smokey grey...its like getting a color phase bear...congrats on a special trophy...there are 2 smokey greys at one of the properties I hunt but they are hens so they are safe to send those genes on


----------

